# Want to get a6000 for HDR w/ EF-S lens



## Vic Vinegar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm going on a trip in July and I want to get a mirrorless camera because they're light. I've been wanting to get a mirrorless for a while anyways. I have a Canon 10-18mm EF-S lens and I want the Sony a6000. Should I save up for a 10-80mm Sony lens or would an adapter work? Are adapters any good when changing brands? I do landscapes and architecture. I don't do any fast moving photography. Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 27, 2015)

That Canon lens should be pretty good on the a6000.

Ultimate Guide to Sony Lens Adapters


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 27, 2015)

I should have added ... the IQ should be pretty good ... the AF speed and hunting may be a different story, but I think you already know that.

If you got expendable cash, the Sony would be better.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 27, 2015)

Canon 10-18 efs on sony a6000, exceptional value and choice: Sony Alpha / Nex E-mount (APS-C) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------

